# I am so upset!!



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys I just needed to vent. I am so upset! I just found out that I won't be getting my new hedgie from the breeder I was telling you all about. I had his number but never knew where he lived as he wanted to meet me somewhere. I have tried texting him for the past week and he never texted back.. he's always been great with getting back to me when I would text and now he is just completely ignoring my texts and my calls. I am just beside myself because I spent so much money on her and now it looks as if I won't be getting a hedgie for Christmas. I posted an ad on Craigslist because I know there are so many unwanted hedgehogs on there and it would be wonderful to rescue one from a neglectful owner. I just hope everything works out for the best. I was really looking forward to getting my new hedgie and now it looks as if I won't be after all..


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't give up yet. The breeder may have had a family, or personal issue or is away and can't be reached. Life does sometimes get in the way and that may be what is happening.


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

No you don't understand I have been texting him for nearly two weeks and nothing. I feel like something has happened because his cell phone just rings and rings. Kinda scary.. I feel like something has happened to the babies and he just doesn't want to tell me but it sucks just constantly waiting for him to call or tell me anything. I still have almost two weeks until there weaned but I want information about them before I purchase one from him. I am just concerned about how there eating and coping without there mother. I just really need some sort of feedback from him and it's rude of him to not answer his customers repeative calls and texts..


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sorry I put this post in the wrong thread I meant for it to be in off topic but I am so upset I hit the wrong thread sorry..


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

If a breeder wants to meet you somewhere other than his home where his hedgehogs are kept, that's seriously sketchy and you should look for another breeder. No reputable breeder will do that unless it's an issue of distance and they're delivering partway. But you should have the option to see his facility, even if you can't see the hedgehog room (which can be based on the sensitivity of mothers with newborns). If the "meet somewhere" was his idea, you're honestly better off staying away from this guy.

Where are you located?


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

It was his idea because he claims he has an autistic brother and he is embarrassed of his living situation. Which is fine with me I don't judge. I live in Reagan Tennessee about 2 hours north of Memphis.. I'm just upset because I've called petco and petsmart and both say they don't have hedgehogs and refused to order me one.. so basically if I can't get one from Craigslist I just wasted almost 200$ for her supplies for nothing..


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't give up! You will most likely be able to find another breeder around you somewhere. There is a list of breeders on this site as well. Rescuing a hedgie off Craigslist is a great thing to do though! I hope this will all work out and you do get a little bundle of quills, but if not, you will probably be able to return everything since it was unused. Here is the link to the breeder listing page: http://hedgehogcentral.com/breederusa.shtml


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's probably for the best that the pet stores can't order you a hedgie - they typically get animals from huge breeding operations and it's doubtful the animals are always getting great care. Don't give up hope - it might take a bit longer before you can get your hedgie, but if you're looking, I'm sure one who needs a home will find you. Keep checking Craigslist, it's a good place to look for rescues. You can also check with the Hedgehog Welfare Society or WHS - http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/ They do a lot of rehoming and rescuing of hedgehogs and you can submit an adoption/rescue application here - http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/adoptions.asp


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You don't want a pet store hedgehog anyway. 

There are two TN breeders listed here: http://www.hedgehogbreeders.org/usa.html
I can't comment about either of them or whether they're any good, but at a glance, they both provide health and lifetime WHS guarantees, which is more than you're going to get from a pet store.

Good luck!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

So let me get this straight, have you already given any money to this man? Where did you find him? I would just continue to wait and see if he contacts you but in the meantime you can be researching your other options. If you do meet this person, please take someone (like a man) with you, you never know, there are a lot of creeps in this world unfortunately. 

I hope you can still get a hedgie by Christmas, but you should try to take a deep breath and don't just rush into any old situation just to get a hedgehog by a certain date. If this is your first hedgehog, I would recommend that you still try to get a baby rather than an older rescue, just because I think you would not get the same experience out of it. I have not had a rescue, but I have had two pet store hedgehogs. One was a baby and the one that I have now was already 6 months old and had been in the pet store since she was weaned. I really have loved both of my girls, and Daisy (the new one) has really come around, but I had to have a lot of patience with her and she still balls up every single time I pick her up (at first). That is not to say that all hedgies from breeders are going to be angels, or that all hedgies from pet stores are difficult, but if you get your hog as a weanling I think they generally will be easier pets to deal with.
Anyway, just relax and try to regroup. Hopefully this guy will text you back, and if not it is probably for the best anyway.  
Good luck,
Susan H.


----------

